# Time off work for fertility treatment



## Karen11 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi, We have just been referred for IUI for unexplained infertility  
I'm just wondering what experiences people have had of trying to fit fertility treatment around work? 
As I pretty much do shift work, I am anticipating it might get quite tricky with fitting in appointments for scans and IUI at short notice. Also, I am trying to find out if my employer has a policy regarding leave for fertility treatment. I'm waiting to hear from them, but I suspect I may end up using all my annual leave and/or taking a lot of unpaid leave! Has anyone else struggled with this at all, or have any tips?
Thanks!


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi,
It's exciting that you now have a plan to move forward! 

Where I work we are allowed paid time off for hospital appointments, they just need to see the appointment card. However, I did tell my line manager some of what is going on (she knows we are trying to get pregnant) but due to finding a cyst when we did our IUI in November I just let her think all the scan appts etc were for that rather than IUI!

If you don't want to involve your manager, i'm sure if you speak to clinic they will try to help you arrange appts when you aren't at work (where possible), or maybe tell work it's a Gynae thing rather than fertility treatments? 

I hope you find a stress-free solution, good luck! X


----------



## Ajbpepsi (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Karen,

We have same as you, unexplained.....we started iui last August and have had three iui's. You can see from my signature....third iui worked but I miscarried....fourth iui to start in June now....

I understand totally what you are saying!i had to tell my boss in October because it was too stressful for me to deal with the whole process of iui treatments and keeping it secret and deal with my work....my boss understands now which really helps me....it meant I could take time out for appointments. I did not take any holiday.

However, as the months tick by this becomes more and more problematic....I work in sales, I have to travel and fly for my job, it's impossible to juggle everything all the time, and it's impossible to predict iui appointments until a few weeks before when you know your cycle....so right now this is tough for me, I have to cancel a work trip because I might not be able to fly....it's not good because it makes me also feel like I can't do my job properly....also with my miscarriage, I have had to re evaluate my life a bit....so I have now asked for a career break starting January for one year unpaid off work, not the option everyone can do I understand, but I feel now I have no choice, if we want to have a family I need to dedicate time to myself for getting healthy, being relaxed, being de stressed and getting my body in the right state of mind as well as doing some things for myself in this year out and of course concentrating as well on fertility treatment, it's not guaranteed but at this stage I need time out......I cannot juggle any more.....

I think you have do what you feel is right for you......you could first of all do first treatment and see how it goes without telling work everything. Then, if you are getting stressed by juggling it all, you could tell your boss to help them understand it better why you need to take the time out, you should be able to do it as normal doctors appointments, but I guess depends on your work policy......I would take it as it comes and see how you can handle it all....with luck you will get pregnant quickly!

But for me telling work really helped me.....but like I say depends on your boss and how you feel about telling them.....

Good luck with the iui, I hope it works for you.....I feel positive mine did work once and I feel therefore it can work again......and it's exciting to be doing something to progress like Melgb said, it's good to have a plan to move forward with....good luck! 

AJ xx


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

I work shifts too, and I checked the relevant policy. They allow three paid days off a year, but only for IVF. Other than that, we're meant to schedule appointments outside of work time where possible. Obviously whoever wrote the policy had very little understanding of how it can work! Anyway, I had a word with my line manager and explained how I may need a couple of hours off at short notice, and he's been fab, will allow me to deviate shifts or do whatever I need to fit it in.


----------



## Karen11 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi, thanks for sharing your experiences / advice.

I don't mind telling work about things, and I am really hoping that they will be sympathetic and helpful. It's difficult as I move around all the time, so if I need several IUIs then I'll end up going over things all over again with a new manager. Let's just hope it works first time (unlikely I know)!

Unfortunately I have to take leave for any healthcare appointments anyway, so I might as well tell them what it's for! It's the unpredictability of appointments that I think might be the issue, as they will have to cover my shifts at very late notice. 

I like the idea of having to "schedule appointments outside work time"  that does sound a bit hopeful!  Apparently my clinic does scans at 8.30 in the morning, but that isn't going to be particularly helpful as I start work at 8.30 and have to drive an hour to get to there!

I'll have to see how it goes anyway - looks like I just have to choose my priorities for a while, and put my foot down! Very excited to be starting IUI though! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

I hope they are understanding. My clinic schedule appointments from 7am so people can go before work, but I start my early shifts at 7 and its on the opposite side of the city so not much help there!

Hope all goes well.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Good luck with your treatment, you must be so excited! I think I'll have the same problem with my treatment, it feels Luke the most stressful part trying to organise everything when you can't plan. I work in retail so it isn't as easy as coming in late, taking a long lunch or leaving early for a scan - I'm a store manager and have to make sure my store is staffed properly 7 days a week. My bosses have been great so far but now the start of my proper treatment is nearing, I'm worried about how it's all going to come together!

It's definitely time to evaluate your priorities, though - treatment is so stressful and a lot is riding on the success of it, so where you can, try to be 'selfish' for a bit and get everything to fit around you.


----------



## Karen11 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello! 
I ended up applying for part-time working, as work weren't able to be at all flexible, unfortunately. Was due to be working very long hours with lots of nights and weekends, so decided this wasn't compatible with starting treatment + trying to avoid stress! Am still waiting to find out where I will be working, and will have to have the whole discussion all over again with my new manager - hope they are going to allow me time off for treatment (unpaid obviously  ) without too much of a battle. 
Pretty annoyed that I had to take a pay cut. Although it was suggested that I took a few months off with no pay at all, but for some reason that didn't sound particularly attractive! Anyway, I decided I needed to try and prioritise my treatment, so I will not let them stress me! Starting first cycle next week if all goes to plan!!!
I'm glad that other people have had better reactions from bosses though, makes me wonder if I'm in the right job


----------

